
Show HN: Discover the best conferences for product people - alexakisalex
https://pmconferences2019.com/
======
alexakisalex
hi everyone,

I created a web prototype using Sheet2Site to keep track of all Product
Management Conferences happening in 2019 for those that are planning to attend
or speak at one.

Let me know if you have any comments or feedback.

Also, just launched this on PH: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/product-
management-confere...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/product-management-
conferences-2019) \- please upvote if you find this helpful.

Alex

